# Best Nail Products



## Aquilah (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand:

2. Top Coat/Base Coat:

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## internetchick (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: N.Y.C.

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Sally Hansen 10 Day No Chip

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## nibjet (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Out the Door

3. Nail Treatment: Nail Envy by OPI


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand:

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Orly Bonder Base Coat/Seche Vite Top Coat

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Rimmel

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Natural Collection

3. Nail Treatment:-


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 27, 2008)

*1. Nail Polish Brand:* OPI

*2. Top Coat/Base Coat:* Out The Door

*3. Nail Treatment:* Sally Hansen Miracle Cure


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Creative Nail Design

3. Nail Treatment: OPI Nail Envy


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Opi


----------



## Blackdove724 (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: China Glaze

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Base: CND Sticky, Top: Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat

3. Nail Treatment: Nail tek


----------



## fawp (Oct 9, 2008)

*1. Nail Polish Brand:* CHANEL Nail Lacquer

*2. Top Coat/Base Coat:* CHANEL High Gloss Top Coat/CHANEL Base Coat

*3. Nail Treatment:* Sally Hansen Strong as Nails


----------



## Lucy (Oct 9, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI nail laquer

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: OPI rapidry/OPI natural nail base coat

3. Nail Treatment: OPI nail envy


----------



## moccah (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Rimmel lycra wear

3. Nail Treatment: Sally hansen hand &amp; nail treatment


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Revlon!!


----------



## ticki (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand - OPI hands down


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2008)

I never wear nail products except on special occasions.


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nail Polish Brand- OPI, Essie

Top Coat/ Base Coat- Opi Natural Nail Base Coat

Nail Treatment: Orly Cuticle Care Complex, Opi Nail Envy


----------



## meghanclaire (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Sally Hansen Diamond Strength


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: China Glaze

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Mavala Colorfix

 


3. Nail Treatment: Oil


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Barry M Nail Paints

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Collection 2000

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Revlon

2. Top Coat/Base Coat:Maybelline Express/ Orly

3. Nail Treatment: Sally Hansen/ IBD 5 sec brush on glue


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top Coat/Base Coat: Out the Door

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## hs769 (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Nicole by OPI


----------

